# Molly and Poppy



## Dogstar64 (Oct 19, 2012)

This is Molly she's a seven year old beagle/bassett and she is my first dog. She is funny, cute, obstinate and wonderful.









This is Poppy, she is a five year old jack russell/collie she is dog number 2. Poppy is daft, hyperactive, soppy and fabulous. Oh and that is Mack curled up on her head. Mack and poppy love each other to bits.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

OMG! My name is molly!


----------



## Dogstar64 (Oct 19, 2012)

and are you "_funny, cute, obstinate and wonderful_"?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Possibly


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw they're lovely dogs! I love dogs. And beagles are so common here because they're used for hunting dogs and the local rescue places them into proper homes. I love beagles, my bf doesn't so.... Molly is a doll.


----------

